# Buy and Sell Cars



## georgemohr312 (Dec 3, 2012)

Where can I find car dealers in Cyprus? Anyone here wants to answer my post, please feel free.

Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

UMMM
If you look while you are driving around there are hundreds of them. It shouldnt be hard to spot them, they have cars outside


----------



## jessicamills111 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Try here*

Hi George!

You can try here: . New cars and used cars for sale in Cyprus.

They offer great deals on buy and sell cars.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

George , what are actually looking for ?
Buy , sell or mechanic ?


----------



## Puffik (Nov 27, 2011)

1) Try yellow pages
2) as you have access to a computer try an internet search using key phrases like Cyprus car sales. That show throw up plenty of likes to check out,,,,


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

If you are looking for a very good mechanic in Pafos , then speak to Simon at "Deals on Wheels"
I took my Merc there and they did a full service and check over for just 100 euros ! Great job.
They also do MOTs and they also have some good cars for sale on their forecourt. 
I understand they have been in Pafos for over 6 years and have many Expat and Cypriot customers. 
I have recommended them to other friends and all have been very pleased. 
The garage is up past M&S , past the markets , then just past the Time Out kiosk on the left hand side.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As the original poster is in Nicosia I hardly think that he is going to come to Paphos for car repairs


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Veronica said:


> As the original poster is in Nicosia I hardly think that he is going to come to Paphos for car repairs


Veronica , 
And you know that ?
Typical assumptions of what other people want again !
Do you never drive to nicosia if there is something you really want , or is this Island too big !
It is surely not just for his benefit , there are many other " lookers and watchers " on this site that would like assistance from us all. 
Just look at the number of guests and you will see , but perhaps these people are apprehensive to join this forum , so they just watch safely from afar !


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

sjg-uk said:


> Veronica ,
> And you know that ?
> Typical assumptions of what other people want again !
> Do you never drive to nicosia if there is something you really want , or is this Island too big !
> ...


I've got to agree with your comment SJG here. As usual yet another comment on this forum making automatic presumptions when people are giving helpful advice that could benefit others who DON'T live in Paphos. I've seen far too many comments on this forum that is biased towards Paphos. It seems some people have a them and us attitude where Paphos is always the best and the east of the island is second rate. I am on other Cyprus forums and there is none of this them and us comments.


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

sjg-uk said:


> Veronica ,
> And you know that ?
> Typical assumptions of what other people want again !
> Do you never drive to nicosia if there is something you really want , or is this Island too big !
> ...


Totally agree! I sent a message agreeing with you, nothing abusive. But the Paphos Mafia deleted it again!


----------

